# 66 GTO tail panel replacement



## Joe 49 (Aug 29, 2009)

Bought a repo. tail panel to replace my rusted/dented one. Should I tack weld a brace across the trunk lid lip before I remove the original to keep 1/4's in place? Any other tips before I proceed? Thanks in advance. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Joe 49 said:


> Should I tack weld a brace across the trunk lid lip before I remove the original to keep 1/4's in place? Any other tips before I proceed? Thanks in advance. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Tack welding a brace isn'i a bad idea, I use the deck lid to check the gaps before welding the panel to the quarters. Make sure the brace does not prohibit the deck lid from closing.

Take measurements and pictures of the tail panel braces and the lock support, do you have a spot weld cutter?


----------

